# 第15期



## legarcon

請問： 第15期培訓班    這裡的 ‘期 ’ 要如何翻譯比較好啊。。。issue？


----------



## samanthalee

應該是 "intake" 啦。"Issue"只適用于書刊等印刷品。


----------



## char siu bao

在美国英语中，没有intake那个说法。

我认为“session"比较合适。


----------



## Staarkali

I concurr, _session_ seems natural (or at least in French hehe  )


----------



## tristen

我觉得“期”字不译出来的好。因为session暗含和前后的连续性，the 5th session和 the 4th session的内容上应当有所衔接。
第15期培訓班
I would say "the 15th training class"


----------



## BODYholic

char siu bao said:


> 在美国英语中，没有intake那个说法。
> 
> 我认为“session"比较合适。



In Singapore, Intake is definitely the right word to use.

Session usually means a short period of time. Maybe a few hours, for example. We have a session of laboratory in the afternoon. Or in US, a court session which hardly lasts a day.

For "第15期培訓班", you need a word that describes a longer span of time. Session is unlikely to be one of them.


----------



## char siu bao

Bodyholic, interesting to learn about Singaporean usage.  I can assure you, though, that "intake" has no meaning in U.S. English, though the word does make me imagine, perhaps, the check-in process for an extended stay at a hospital .  

It is true (at least from television, I've never been to a real trial) that at a trial they would say, "This court is now in session" -- however, trials can last a day or a week or three months, and this is all the "session", right?  Similarly, each "session" of the U.S. Congress lasts one year.  Or to bring it back to academics, when I was in college, we had a spring and a fall semester, but the summer semester was called the "summer session" (probably to distinguish it from the regular school year since the summer session was of course not mandatory like the fall and spring semester).


----------



## sqlines

Session refers to a period of time.
Intake refers to a class (i.e. students attending a particular course that lasts for a particular period of time, after which the course is entirely completed). So, you can call the class for which the course is given for the very first time as 'the first class or the first intake'.


----------



## samanthalee

char siu bao said:


> 在美国英语中，没有intake那个说法。



I don't know whether Google results are biased based on ip location, or what. According to the first few pages of my Google search results, almost all the websites using "intake" are from Singapore.  There are merely one or two from Australia, and one from Hong Kong.
 
I can't put enough emoticons to express my astonishment. It's a Singaporean term?!


----------



## char siu bao

The Google search results for me bring up a bunch of hits for "air intake," a technical term I've never heard of (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intake) and "dietary intake," which is more familiar.


----------



## BODYholic

char siu bao said:


> Bodyholic, interesting to learn about Singaporean usage.  I can assure you, though, that "intake" has no meaning in U.S. English, though the word does make me imagine, perhaps, the check-in process for an extended stay at a hospital .
> 
> It is true (at least from television, I've never been to a real trial) that at a trial they would say, "This court is now in session" -- however, trials can last a day or a week or three months, and this is all the "session", right?  Similarly, each "session" of the U.S. Congress lasts one year.  Or to bring it back to academics, when I was in college, we had a spring and a fall semester, but the summer semester was called the "summer session" (probably to distinguish it from the regular school year since the summer session was of course not mandatory like the fall and spring semester).





Yes, A court case may span over a few session*s*. Plural.
In Singapore, 'semester' is sometimes known as 'term' but never 'session'.
At least, I have heard of U.S Congress sessions which last a year (or maybe two) but ...
samanthalee & the rest,
No, 'intake' is not a Singapore term. It is a term commonly used in the army (or sometimes, school) to mean recruitment.

Try to search for 'army intake' or 'student intake' for example. You will get the answer.


----------



## BODYholic

char siu bao said:


> The Google search results for me bring up a bunch of hits for "air intake," a technical term I've never heard of (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intake) and "dietary intake," which is more familiar.



I can also show you a few negative examples of the word 'session' that proof you otherwise. The point is?


----------



## Staarkali

samanthalee said:


> I don't know whether Google results are biased based on ip location, or what. According to the first few pages of my Google search results, almost all the websites using "intake" are from Singapore.  There are merely one or two from Australia, and one from Hong Kong.
> 
> I can't put enough emoticons to express my astonishment. It's a Singaporean term?!


I suggest you don't use your local Google for that purpose, or temporarily check the others Google. I also realised that most of the results of most of my searches are French websites when I use French Google.


----------



## samanthalee

char siu bao said:


> The Google search results for me bring up a bunch of hits for "air intake," a technical term I've never heard of (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intake) and "dietary intake," which is more familiar.



Oh yes, you are right, "air intake" and "dietary intake" has more hits. I forgot to mention that I was searching with the terms "2nd intake" and "3rd intake". 
Taking Staarkali's advice, I searched with "other Googles". And I'm turning up more from Hong Kong, Australia and Malaysia. A few from UK, New Zealand, South Africa. One from Germany, Myanmar, Macau, Namibia. But still, mostly from Singapore.
I'm relief that it's not a Singaporean term. But it doesn't seem to be a popular term outside of Singapore.

I can't draw a meaningful conclusion searching with "2nd session" and "3rd session", because "session" is such a useful word, it appears in a variety of context.

Perhaps we should take tristen's advice and just call it "the 15th training class".


----------

